# Online stock broker- question



## justinsanthanam (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello,

I'm working as a consultant and recently opened Corporation. I'm interested to invest in stocks , but have lots of questions. 

Can I do trading on my corporation( money from my business account)? or I can do trading only as a personal?

Could someone suggest me some good online brokerage to do the trading?

Please apologize my ignorance, I'm completely new to this field and would like to learn.

Thanks for your assistance.


----------

